# Inspiron 15R New Configuration Options



## nandu26 (Feb 20, 2013)

Dell has again modified config for 15R series. There are around 20 CPU option with 6 display options with touch and FHD.

Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop Details | Dell India

Not possible to buy from official store. redirecting to compuindia. may be they are updating the site.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 20, 2013)

I am planning to buy Dell New 15R in April...its config is good...but what I read is the 8730m graphic card is poor then older 7670m grapic card..is it true?

I will start my own thread in march end


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 20, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I am planning to buy Dell New 15R in April...its config is good...but what I read is the 8730m graphic card is poor then older 7670m grapic card..is it true?
> 
> I will start my own thread in march end


True. 8730 just has lower power consumption. Thats it


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 20, 2013)

and now after reading the review I found that the i5 processor in this is 2 cores + HT and not actual quadcore...how bad it will be.?? its for power saving..I can understand but what about processing power.


----------



## nandu26 (Feb 20, 2013)

yes. all cpus mentioned there are dual core including corei7. They have increased the RAM. This will be OK for non gamers.

I wonder why DELL is providing dozen CPU options. It's too confusing to read them.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

None of you noticed it, the CPUs are i3/i5/i7xxxx*U*, that means ULV(ultra low voltage), they perform anywhere between 30-50% slower than their normal(i3/i5/i7xxxx*M*), counterparts, so for the price, the CPU are POS.


> 3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i3-3217U processor (3M Cache, 1.8 GHz, with UMA)
> 3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i3-3217U processor (3M Cache, 1.8 GHz, with 1GB Discrete base)
> 3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i3-3217U processor (3M Cache, 1.8 GHz, with 2GB Discrete base)
> 3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i5-3317U processor (3M Cache, up to 2.6 GHz, with UMA)
> ...



*Only dell Turbo laptops come with a normal CPU now, so if you want a gaming laptop go with those.*


----------



## nandu26 (Feb 20, 2013)

In the display section they have mentioned ICC. both NON ICC and ICC are listed. Is there any difference between them?


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> In the display section they have mentioned ICC. both NON ICC and ICC are listed. Is there any difference between them?


Its actually display profiles, has to do with color reproduction on the screen.


----------



## nandu26 (Feb 20, 2013)

which is better - ICC or NON ICC


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> which is better - ICC or NON ICC


If you're not a graphic artist, it doesn't matter, you could tune it anyway.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 21, 2013)

That means ULV processors r slow  ....I want the laptop for photoshop and HDR processing which will need quit some power and graphic ....but it seems this will not be suitable for me ...I soo liked the design.. now will check HP G6 and Vaio E15


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> That means ULV processors r slow  ....I want the laptop for photoshop and HDR processing which will need quit some power and graphic ....but it seems this will not be suitable for me ...I soo liked the design.. now will check HP G6 and Vaio E15


If you need fast processor go for i5 or i7, m version.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 22, 2013)

yes tkin I will keep that 'U' in mind...Thanks


----------



## darkslayer (Feb 22, 2013)

a silly question:
like ULV stands for ultra low voltage,
what does "M" stands for?


----------



## nandu26 (Feb 22, 2013)

i think - mobile 

QM - Quad Mobile


----------

